# [SandyBridge/Intel GPU] Votre avis

## razer

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un ordinateur portable, marque LDLC, dont l'intérêt premier était qu'il était fourni sans OS

Ce dernier est équipé d'un processeur Intel B940, basée sur la technologie Sandy Bridge

Devant mes difficultés à exploiter le chipset graphique correctement, je me pose pas mal de questions sur la réputation des chipsets graphiques Intel sous Linux. J'ai l'impression qu'elle est totalement surfaite.

Les problèmes auxquels je suis confronté :

Impossible d'avoir un support xv correct pour les vidéos. Composite ou pas d'activé dans mon gestionnaire de fenêtres, j'ai un tearing insupportable. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour limiter le problème est d'utiliser la sortie gl2 dans mplayer, tout en désactivant composite. Là, çà devient acceptable, tout au plus...

Les plantages de X sont légion, avec retour au gestionnaire de connexions. Sans en avoir la preuve concrète, je soupçonne très fortement le GPU. Généralement, lorsqu'un plantage de ce genre se produit, je n'ai plus de support DRI2 ni XV : reboot obligatoire. Très souvent, je perds aussi ce support lorsque je me déconnecte/reconnecte, et donc que X redémarre.

J'ai 2 autres PC chez moi, équipés d'ati et de nvidia. Ati gère parfaitement le problème du tearing en proposant une synchronisation verticale sous EXA : même pas besoin de désactiver composite pour regarder du 1080p. La Nvidia s'en sort pas si mal avec nouveau, qui demande juste un arrêt du composite pour la HD

Donc, un driver soit disant embryonaire (Ati open), un autre basé sur du reverse engeniering (nouveau), s'en sortent mieux pour un usage classique qu'un Intel dont le support est soi disant incontestable... Du moins chez moi.

J'ai rajouté Sandy bridge dans le sujet, car il semblerait que les problèmes qui m'affectent soient liés à cette techno. J'aimerais connaître votre avis sur le support des GPU Intel en général.

----------

## fb99

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si tu avais vu, mais je pense qu'il peut déjà y avoir qql réponse dans ce post d'il y a qql semaine.

[Sandy Bridge] Toujours des problèmes ?

Après moi je joue les retro avec mon p4 + nvidia 4200ti donc je peux pas trop t'aider (les pires c'est que ça tourne encore niquel pour un usage classique).

mes 0.0002 cents

----------

## razer

En effet, finalement je peux me réjouir des quelques problèmes rencontrés par rapport à d'autres

Finalement, et à ma grande surprise, j'ai réussi à régler tous les problèmes de tearing avec XV... en installant compiz !

Face à une insomnie, j'ai voulu jouer avec ce truc cette nuit : cela faisait bien 2 ans que je n'utilisais plus ce truc, et à l'époque çà provoquait nettement plus de problèmes que çà n'en résolvait. Et là, plus de bugs d'affichage, bureau plus rapide, et surtout synchro verticale !

Le reste a été simplement de virer tous les effets bling bling et hop, tout fonctionne nickel !

Je dois être le premier à utiliser compiz sans aucun effet graphique !

----------

